

500 Startups Co TinyReview new iPhone app released - nikcub
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/16/tiny-review-iphone-app/

======
kristenlee
Mobile. Social. Photos. Oh Silicon Valley, land of innovators such as Steve
Jobs, Bill Gates, Marc Andreessen and Elon Musk...wherefore art thou?

~~~
mkramlich
we're working on it. the truly hard/innovative things take longer to bake.

------
jorde
I have been using the app for few weeks now. With only few friends onboard
it's actually really fun and I love the constrains (every review is binded
into a location). This gives is better meaning compared to the competition
which are trying to do too much or allow people review too different things.
It's all about context. The app might be basic but it's clearly a product made
in a short time and I respect the founders for putting it out early without
much fanfare.

It's true that image sharing space has blown up but I feel that TinyReview is
more of a review app than image sharing (I use is along with Instagram &
Path). It's interesting to see if the team can keep the product simple and
make it really useful over time. And most importantly: make it into a
business.

------
tolas
Seriously, one of the best new iphone apps out this year.

~~~
melissamiranda
:) Awesome to hear.

------
ChaseB
I like it, I guess. Very Instagram'esqu. They make you log in with fb. I see
this more as a feature to Instagram rather than a whole separate app.

~~~
melissamiranda
We had to start with Facebook because getting people to use their real
identity deters bad behavior. We'll add Twitter login in a few weeks. We're
setting up community management and moderation now.

It's fundamentally different than Instagram: the focus on on the words,
picture is secondary. Instagram is all about a beautiful photo, and then maybe
you'll read the comments. Because you don't need a good picture in the first
place, Tiny Review lends itself to different situations.

------
ghayes
I'm really excited to check it out, but there's no support for Android. I
wonder when the change will come that people develop for Android, and then for
iOS.

------
brettwelch
This app is kinda addictive. I can see my sister and her college friends
getting in to this, too. Nice work!

------
minikomi
This would spread well in Japan. Get twitter support ASAP!

